# The Lakers Will Come Back & Win Thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm probably the only one that believes they can still do it!

Yes I've been watching the playoffs, yes this team has played like ****, yes Detroit is the better team but..

The Lakers are capable of winning 3 straight games are they not?

This team has had so many bad games then have good games. With all the stuff this team has been through this year you would think this team could make a miracle comeback in the playoffs, like they did against San Antonio. 

I may look stupid as the season could end Tuesday but I may not because I still believe!!

:gopray: Go Lakers! :gopray:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LAKERS TO WIN THE TITLE IN 2014!!!:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nah B.Cook, a win tonight wouldn't have meant more than a win in game 5. So my faith is still the same.

Of course some people, Laker fans and haters, get too excited about the Lakers lack of a chance either way but I said if they were only going to win one game in Detriot I would of wanted it to be game 5. 

I think they can make the adjustments. Kobe needs to start putting the ball on the floor more when he catches. Ben Wallace is to eager to help when he guards Shaq.

On D I would like to see them let Rasheed and his fadeaways try to beat them. They are less effective that way in comparison to Rip moving off the ball or Billups going off on-ball picks.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Hey I'm still with em buddy! They can do it! 


The refs were absolutely handing the game over to the Pistons tonight. Honestly, who can flat out say that the Pistons weren't getting the special treatment tonight from the refs?? No one can. That's bull ****.



^^ Comment from a post earlier: 


I agree that Kobe should put the ball on the floor more when he catches it. When the screen comes out near the three point line, he should split the defender and dribble right through the middle half the time, because the Pistons are trying to deny him from going clear over the pick. Kobe can certainly split the pick easily too. He has the handle to get through there. Freaking Rasheed isn't going to stop him.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Same here.
> No home team has ever won the 3 games at home. No team has ever comeback from a 3-1 deficit in a finals series. Just take it one game at a time.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Remind me again if the Lakers win Game 5 (Big If), that's what they wanted to do in winning ONE GAME on the Road, where the Lakers play in a Game 6 and a Game 7? Thats right..

Los Angeles!?!?!?!?!?!

So with that said, winning one game Tuesday, then winning 2 in Los Angeles isnt outta reach like everyone is saying right?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*I still believe!!!!*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

But The Pistons Have Proved They Can Play In Staples Center,


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Nah B.Cook, a win tonight wouldn't have meant more than a win in game 5. So my faith is still the same.
> 
> Of course some people, Laker fans and haters, get too excited about the Lakers lack of a chance either way but I said if they were only going to win one game in Detriot I would of wanted it to be game 5.
> ...


I agree here Jamel, I think early in games Kobe needs to do what he did in the 2nd half drive right to the middle and either look to Shaq inside or kick it back out. 

I think the Lakers can still win in Detroit also. 

I'd like to see Malone declared out for the next game , I think him playing has harmed the Lakers mental preparation. I think if Slava was mentally prepared to start he'd play better as well as the Lakers. Right now he just appears to jittery where he can't make shots right now. 

The Lakers dilema is defensively. Kobe cuts off Rip Billups kills them ,he cuts of Billups Rip gets loose. 

Funny thing I think Walton has played the best defense of the other guys to come in the game. He helps really well and fronts and mixes up his post defense. 

I'd like to see us start, 

GP
Kobe
Walton
Slava
Shaq

I think this is our best defensive line-up. 

I thought something else we should have explored more was Fox on the block against Rip. Rip is a terrible defender the Pistons hide on George and because George hardly ever attacks off the dribble it allows Rip to sag on Kobe. 

Lakers have got to find away to lead in the game and make the Pistons play from the trail postion. 

Lakers also have got to stop reaching on defense way too many fouls committed waay away from the basket. 

About Rasheed Jamel I agree Slava needs to force Sheed baseline whew he has to take that fade, when he comes middle its durtains he gets to deep and gets that jumphook. 

If the Pistons don't close out in game 5 the Lakers wil win this series.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Remind me again if the Lakers win Game 5 (Big If), that's what they wanted to do in winning ONE GAME on the Road, where the Lakers play in a Game 6 and a Game 7? Thats right..
> 
> Los Angeles!?!?!?!?!?!
> ...


That's the exact way I'm thinking.. Still, the Pistons are the only team to beat the Lakers on their home floor in the playoffs this year, so I still dont know. I just hope Kobe doesnt play like crap like he did these last 2 games. Shaq did all he can with 36 and 20 and they still lose. It's just tough to watch them out there.

I also agree with Jamel too. Think about it this way.. Would you rather have wanted the Lakers to win game 4 and lose game 5 or lose game 4 and win game 5? I'd have to go with losing game 4 and winning game 5 because it gives them the momentum coming back home. Still, thats a HUGE IF.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why does Phil wait till the 2nd half to prod Kobe to go to the hoop? He should be going to the hoop every single time.


----------



## Eagles in 2003 (Jul 18, 2002)

> The refs were absolutely handing the game over to the Pistons tonight. Honestly, who can flat out say that the Pistons weren't getting the special treatment tonight from the refs?? No one can. That's bull ****.


Actually i can flat out say they weren't getting special treatment.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Why does Phil wait till the 2nd half to prod Kobe to go to the hoop? He should be going to the hoop every single time.


I think it was because early Kobe was being double teamed.

Also, he played like crap in the first half, even when he tried to go to the basket.

That said, I think the Lakers will win the next game in Detroit. Don't know if they will pull the series out though...

All I know is that I'm looking forward to a good game on Tuesday!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think that the series is over man. Yea it's not officially over yet but it is over because with the way detroits been playing, theres no way LA wins 3 in a row now. Good luck next year.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm not giving up on 'em. It can be done but I don't like their chances at all. This looks like a team that was slapped together only a couple days ago.


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

the lakers problem is quite simple really.....kobe's pride...

kobe has to quit thinking that he is the man...its shaqs team...shaq is the reason why they won 3 championships...if kobe was not bricking all those shots in the past 2 games, lakers probably would have won...i've been saying all along that kobe is one of the most overrated players in the league...to say that kobe is the best player in the league is just outrageous...he's not even the best on his team...if lakers want to win, they have to limit kobe to under 20 shots a game...keep feeding shaq, and they will be fine....but knowing kobe's pride and how he wants to be the man, that will never happen.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

lakers are all about defying statistics: lakers in 7


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I might as well join too, might be my last chance of the season.

But yeah, LAKERS IN 7!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey guys,

I hate the Lakers, (I'm just being honest) but if I think any team in the league can come back from a 3-1 it is L.A. Don't get your hopes up yet. It's not that far out of reach.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Lakers in 7.

I'm sure other posters (i.e. Laker Haters) will regard us as simply too wishful and too ignorant or whatever to hope for a huge comeback, but hell, this is what you do when you support a team. You wish for success, and when things get tough you wish for a miracle to happen.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Logic and reasoning be damned: *LAKERS IN SEVEN! *

It´s not over till the fat lady (no, not Shaq!) sings...


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

GAME, SET, MATCH.

And the fat lady is warming up.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> the lakers problem is quite simple really.....kobe's pride...
> 
> kobe has to quit thinking that he is the man...its shaqs team...shaq is the reason why they won 3 championships...if kobe was not bricking all those shots in the past 2 games, lakers probably would have won...i've been saying all along that kobe is one of the most overrated players in the league...to say that kobe is the best player in the league is just outrageous...he's not even the best on his team...if lakers want to win, they have to limit kobe to under 20 shots a game...keep feeding shaq, and they will be fine....but knowing kobe's pride and how he wants to be the man, that will never happen.


You must be sleeping during most of the games. Without Kobe, this team wouldn't even smell the playoffs.

Kobe proved his point back in the Sacramento game when he didn't shoot and got accused of throwing the game.

If Kobe only takes 20 shots per game, most teams will beat the Lakers big time.

Kobe just had a bad game #4, but still had 20+ points.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook, I suggest you change the layout for game #4. Do it the same way you did for the previous series, anything for good luck.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> Hey guys,
> 
> I hate the Lakers, (I'm just being honest) but if I think any team in the league can come back from a 3-1 it is L.A. Don't get your hopes up yet. It's not that far out of reach.


:yes: 

It's not over until it's over. 

Tuesday's is our last stand. Let's give it all we have. 

1, 2, 3, Lakes!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Brian34Cook, I suggest you change the layout for game #4. Do it the same way you did for the previous series, anything for good luck.


Yeah man, let the Lakers do their best on the court and let us do our best off the court using supersitution. :yes:

I'll be trying to watch the game while lying down on the bed, that's what I was doing at the end of game 2 when we came back. Anything for good luck.


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

diesel,

if kobe didn't shoot 25 shots on his measly 30% shooting, don't you think the lakers would have won. that extra 5+ shots would have gone to shaq and it could have been an entirely different result. kobe also stunk up the joint in game 3 and game 1...i think both those games, he shot like 35% with 25+ shots....you really gotta look at it objectively and quit defending your hero kobe....for the finals, he has been a detriment with his shots...give it the rock already!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah man, let the Lakers do their best on the court and let us do our best off the court using supersitution. :yes:
> ...


I had that superstiton too.:laugh:


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

if we do lose then whatever we will come back next year, though they might not have the same team they can still try.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Logic and reasoning be damned: *LAKERS IN SEVEN! *
> 
> It´s not over till the fat lady (no, not Shaq!) sings...


I agree PC, logic and Lakers don't go well together.

We can still take this.

*Go Lakers*


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

1) the lakers suck againt the pistons defence
2) the pistons have more depth in their lineup
3) 27 teams have been up in a series and 27 have won
4) the lakers cant go to shaq all day long and every1 else is sucking it up in the series
5) the pistons just have more desire to win the nba finals
6) the lakers arnt gettin to the free throw line the pistons have like 50 more free throw attemps than the lakers
so as you can see the pistons are goin to win the finals facts dont lie


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

The Lakers can still win. If they play better defense and find a way to get some production from players like George, Fox, and Slava then they will have a chance. The thing that has hurt them the most is Karl Malone's injury. If we had a decent PF we would be able to beat the Pistons for sure. 

Keep the faith alive!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> Keep the faith alive!!!


Amin. :gopray:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> I think that the series is over man. Yea it's not officially over yet but it is over because with the way detroits been playing, theres no way LA wins 3 in a row now. Good luck next year.





> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>zero2hero00</b>!
> 1) the lakers suck againt the pistons defence
> 2) the pistons have more depth in their lineup
> 3) 27 teams have been up in a series and 27 have won
> ...


And despite all the facts, we still hope for a miracle. That's what being a fan of a team is all about...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/QUOTE]

Hence the reason why I said he was kinda like a bandwagon fan in the first place...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!




confused about what minstrel?? that I want the lakers to win??? or that I like kobe more than kg??? or that what????


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you're the one who said the series is over for us. And you're also the one who is going to "keep the faith alive". Oh, the irony...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Because you're the one who said the series is over for us. And you're also the one who is going to "keep the faith alive". Oh, the irony...


yea its over but does that mean that we have to stop posting and saying that we want the lakers to win?? I don't think so. its over but we want a miracle to happen so that its not over. is that clear ben??

what irony...?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> yea its over but does that mean that we have to stop posting and saying that we want the lakers to win?? I don't think so. its over but we want a miracle to happen so that its not over. is that clear ben??
> ...


It's ironic because... Ahh, nevermind.

Let's just all hope for a miracle to happen...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> Let's just all hope for a miracle to happen...


:yes:


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> diesel,
> 
> if kobe didn't shoot 25 shots on his measly 30% shooting, don't you think the lakers would have won. that extra 5+ shots would have gone to shaq and it could have been an entirely different result. kobe also stunk up the joint in game 3 and game 1...i think both those games, he shot like 35% with 25+ shots....you really gotta look at it objectively and quit defending your hero kobe....for the finals, he has been a detriment with his shots...give it the rock already!!!


Go back to sleep.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

I say the reason we have lost 3 games to the Pistons is this:

Shaq has given them possession of the ball on the opening tip each game, because he does not wait for the ball to reach its apex.

Each time he has done that we have lost.

Bad omen.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If any team can come back and win 3 straight, its the Lakers... but to be honest, the Pistons defense is too tough, so I dont think it will happen... nothing I enjoy more than watching the Lakers fall!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> If any team can come back and win 3 straight, its the Lakers... but to be honest, the Pistons defense is too tough, so I dont think it will happen... nothing I enjoy more than watching the Lakers fall!!!


If the role players continue to be non-existent, this is moot. The Lakers can't win with just Kobe and Shaq. What I would kill for a Ron Harper and a B. Shaw right about now.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I still have hope left. On to my next, and probably final, signature.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:gopray:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I still have hope left. On to my next, and probably final, signature.


Add me to that sig Pinball.

If the Lakers go down Tuesday, i'll be going down with them, and i'll be taking your sig and my avatar along with me :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He Changed The Hippo 
:wlift: 
Glad To See You Overcame The Fear Of Not Having Him Up There


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh what the hell...add me to that list too, Pinball.:yes: 

:clap: :rock: :jam: :rock: :headbang: :wordyo: :greatjob: :woot: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I must take responsibility because this is partly my fault.

I watched games 1 and 3 with my girlfriend. I did not watch game 2 with her. I watched last night's game by myself only to find out on the phone that my girlfriend had been watching the game at her house! Needless to say, I plan to invite her over for game 5 and lock her in the bathroom. Anything for a Lakers victory. Keep your hopes up. If this works, I will continue to isolate her.

BTW, she also caused my Cubbies to lose in the NLCS. Steve Bartman had nothing to do with it, nor did the supposed curse.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> 
> 
> Add me to that sig Pinball.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Time to change my avatar as well. BTW, I'll be updating my sig one more time this evening around 5:30 PM EST (2:30 in CA). If you want to join then hop on board right away. I won't be able to change it after then because I have class at night.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I hope it's still not too late for me to join that sig, Pinball.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> *poof*


Wouldn't you love to have him on your sad 76ers team.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Time to change my avatar as well. BTW, I'll be updating my sig one more time this evening around 5:30 PM EST (2:30 in CA). If you want to join then hop on board right away. I won't be able to change it after then because I have class at night.


If you have time, put me in.

Note: This is the first time I join any kind of sig. Hope this works out.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> I'm probably the only one that believes they can still do it!
> 
> Yes I've been watching the playoffs, yes this team has played like ****, yes Detroit is the better team but..
> ...


Me too dawg...

it takes some Laker fans from illinois to believe, but hey if they get it done tonite... then they got one game in LA and we have a huge game 7... tonites key... gotta come to play we can do it


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> I must take responsibility because this is partly my fault.
> 
> I watched games 1 and 3 with my girlfriend. I did not watch game 2 with her. I watched last night's game by myself only to find out on the phone that my girlfriend had been watching the game at her house! Needless to say, I plan to invite her over for game 5 and lock her in the bathroom. Anything for a Lakers victory. Keep your hopes up. If this works, I will continue to isolate her.
> ...


Lock her *** up!!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*AND PUT ME IN UR SIG PINBALL... DIDNT SEE IT TILL NOW*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> *AND PUT ME IN UR SIG PINBALL... DIDNT SEE IT TILL NOW*


ME2 ME2 ME2


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Me too


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I guess it's time to abandon my sig.  This isn't the way I wanted this group to go out. I thought they'd go out on top. That certainly wasn't the case this time around.


----------

